# Game systems of the New generation!



## cpctail (Jan 26, 2006)

This kitty is a gamer who enjoys discussing one of the finer things in live...Videogames, one of the greatest inventions, right under the internet imho.

As I'm sure we all should know by now, the new generation of game systems is upon us.  Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft  are going another round at each other, with microsoft rushing ahead to deliver things first.  While Nintendo and Sony take their times, taking the steady route.

Ok to my point, which system(s) are you guys waiting for?   PS3, Revolution, Xbox360, Nintendo DS, PSP?

Wht do you all think?  Give me imput XP


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 26, 2006)

cpctail said:
			
		

> This kitty is a gamer who enjoys discussing one of the finer things in live...Videogames, one of the greatest inventions, right under the internet imho.
> 
> As I'm sure we all should know by now, the new generation of game systems is upon us.  Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft  are going another round at each other, with microsoft rushing ahead to deliver things first.  While Nintendo and Sony take their times, taking the steady route.
> 
> ...


I love my 360, but I also love my PC for gaming, too. Since Sony hasn't given much concrete info on the PS3 I'm reserving my judgement until I see it, really.

I really hate the "dildorang" controller.


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sits waiting patiently for 'decent PC' option to appear*


----------



## Suule (Jan 26, 2006)

NDS. I give this console much hope in brining back some quality next-step retro entertainment - touch screen can be used for adventure games, double screen for simulators etc. I plan to start coding for NDS when some decent SDK comes into light. Right now NDS's AMR9 architecture is still being reverse-engineered.

PC still will be my main source of fun though. 



> I really hate the "dildorang" controller.



You mean "The lesbian couple delight"?


----------



## Grave (Jan 26, 2006)

Im waiting for the PS3. Sony always delivers great products. The ps2 was one of the best consoles ever, still is IMO and the PSP is awesome to behold. (which i already own)

I wont be buying anything Nintendo-made, EVER because i cant stand their stuck-in-the-past attitude, and microsoft...well...i never thought the x-box was any good and the 360 is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY overrated.

I still hope to play good PC games but with how technology is progressing these days i doubt my old nVIDIA 6600 GT will be able to cope for much longer. And id rather buy a PS3 than fork out for a new graphics card.


----------



## yak (Jan 26, 2006)

stuck with my PC(Athlon 1800+, 256 DDR233, GeForce 4 MX440) since the beginning of time .... no upgrades once so ever.
the lack of machine power makes you go creative when dealing with the new games..  :lol:  usually creativity triumphed, but now ....
when the pixel shader oriented games came to the scene, it just doesn't seem to work anymore... Doom3 was the last one, i guess ....

Darn, i _really_ want to play Black & White 2 with that cute furry wolf creature ....


----------



## Myr (Jan 26, 2006)

How could you possibly forget about a PC? Consoles are just too expensive. I got a powerful laptop and never looked back.


----------



## cpctail (Jan 26, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> How could you possibly forget about a PC? Consoles are just too expensive. I got a powerful laptop and never looked back.



Because a pc isn't technically a "new gen console" XP  Not to me anyway.  And it seem's I can't change the poll, sorry to all ya PC gamers.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 26, 2006)

As much as I love PC gaming... I use a Mac, so I'm pretty much limited to Blizzard and DnD games on computers.

So my most looked forward to entertainment system is without much second is the PS3.  I don't care if its even as powerful as an X-Box, my reasoning is simply the known game developers for the PS3.  Square-Enix, Polyphony Digital, Soho Labs, and Level 5 Entertainment to name a few.

But seeing as my funds are limited... as I've previously said, I'll be enjoying some retro gaming on the Revolution.


----------



## nikuramon (Jan 26, 2006)

If I had money, probably a PS3.

Most of the time, I either play on my PS2 or PC anyway (and yes, I still dust off the old Genesis from time to time).


----------



## Khor (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm a Nintendo fanboy all the way, and I'll probably get a Revolution...but none of the new consoles really catch my fancy, they're marginally better, and graphics are nice, but really the last thing on my mind when I play a game.  I want a 360 for Resident Evil 5 (damn Microsoft Nazi's always taking away Oddworld and RE) and I want PS3 on the off chance that they produce a new final fantasy that isn't total shit, but i don't have much money, so revolution is probably the extent of what i'll get.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

The computer I currently have is an Athlon XP 3200+ 2.2 GHz PC with 1 GB of memory, a 160 GB hard drive and a recently installed PNY GeForce FX 5500 128MB AGP graphics card.

I do also play on my GameCube and my GBA SP.  My GameCube also has the Game Boy Player.

I am waiting for the Nintendo Revolution.  It will be available in North America by the end of November 2006.

cheers,
Tundra Arctic Wolf


----------



## Kougar (Jan 27, 2006)

The last game console I had was an N64. Starfox, Goldeneye, and Perfect Dark were my addictions, especially the multiplayer modes on those. I never did own a Playstation (although I did enjoy a few titles on a friend's PS2 once).

I'm not planning on getting any new console. They may include some top-notch computer hardware in them, but even the Xbox 360 could be considered "outdated" now, as fast as that stuff progresses. Not only are many games released on the PC in addition to their consoles, but I just happen to greatly prefer the extensive multiplayer options a PC with broadband provides.

Long story short, I stick with the PC for gaming! Much more upgrade friendly too...


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jan 27, 2006)

Being a "Good For Nothing Student" and not having the time or cash to play videogames as much as I'd like to, I'm really not bothered about saying that I won't be buying any next gen consoles in the forseeable future. I'm quite happy with my PS2 and Gamecube as is.


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Jan 27, 2006)

It's kind of difficult to wait for the DS or the Xbox360 or the PSP given that they've been out for a while now.


----------



## Xax (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd go for PC, or Nintendo Revolution provided there are some good games for it, or (most likely) none.

I miss Sega.


----------



## yak (Jan 27, 2006)

one huge advantage of the PC is that it can emulate any game console. thus saving money for another PC upgrade 
sega..... ohh, i miss that one too. use to play it sometimes on my pc.


----------



## Grave (Jan 27, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> one huge advantage of the PC is that it can emulate any game console. thus saving money for another PC upgrade
> sega..... ohh, i miss that one too. use to play it sometimes on my pc.



Not true. Many emulators do not work. If you can find a Dreamcast emulator or a PS2 emulator that actually works then good luck!


----------



## Suule (Jan 27, 2006)

The problems are as always - reverse engineering chipsets. With complexivity of modern consoles it's very very VERY hard to do it with a good emulation speed.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I just found out a new Nintendo DS will be available soon.  It's called the Nintendo DS Lite.  It's a slimmer version of the Nintendo DS.

cheers,
Tundra Arctic Wolf


----------



## Grave (Jan 27, 2006)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> I just found out a new Nintendo DS will be available soon.  It's called the Nintendo DS Lite.  It's a slimmer version of the Nintendo DS.
> 
> cheers,
> Tundra Arctic Wolf



Yep...sounds like nintendo to me...always making things smaller but never really upgrading their hardware.


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Jan 27, 2006)

Grave, The ps2 did the exact same thing like a year ago.  Remember the smaller, sleeker laptop-sized PS2?  The one that couldn't accept the hard drive add on?  

I understand that you some kind of wierd video game fanatasicm that causes you to berate game systems* but at least check your facts.  Making smaller, cooler versions of things is an accepted and intelligent business practice, and not only is it that, it is one that the company you are obsessed with has done on numerous occasions.  You are messing yourself like a baby.

*Which for the record is idiotic.  The whole practice of arguing over game companies to the point of rabid fanatisism like this is somewhere between retarded PC-Spec dick measuring and arguing over which toothpaste or microwave to use.


----------



## CBee (Jan 27, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> If you can find a Dreamcast emulator or a PS2 emulator that actually works then good luck!



Chankast and PCSX2, respectively.


----------



## Grave (Jan 27, 2006)

Ape Shall Never Kill Ape said:
			
		

> Grave, The ps2 did the exact same thing like a year ago.  Remember the smaller, sleeker laptop-sized PS2?  The one that couldn't accept the hard drive add on?
> 
> I understand that you some kind of wierd video game fanatasicm that causes you to berate game systems* but at least check your facts.  Making smaller, cooler versions of things is an accepted and intelligent business practice, and not only is it that, it is one that the company you are obsessed with has done on numerous occasions.  You are messing yourself like a baby.
> 
> *Which for the record is idiotic.  The whole practice of arguing over game companies to the point of rabid fanatisism like this is somewhere between retarded PC-Spec dick measuring and arguing over which toothpaste or microwave to use.



Heed your own advice then. I do not like double standards.


----------



## Grave (Jan 27, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chankast was a joke. And PCSX2 is in beta (as is chankast) so its pointless


----------



## TORA (Jan 27, 2006)

This has become a very interesting topic all of a sudden. ROWR. :ulls up a couch and watches::


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 27, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> This has become a very interesting topic all of a sudden. ROWR. :ulls up a couch and watches::


Really...?
Hrmm... Is all a strange language to this snow'pard, so I guess I must be "Old Generation" then... 

*sits down to pluck out some loose grey hairs*


----------



## Grave (Jan 27, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss the Dreamcast and Sega with thier ahed of their time attitude, instead of everyone around these days who just churn out cookie cutter stuff.

Infact screw emulators, just buy a Dreamcast.


----------



## cpctail (Jan 27, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> tundra_arctic_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you act as if there's something wrong with that, but there isn't.  NIntendo is showing it can do pretty well without being all flashy, expensive and completely "up to date"


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 27, 2006)

cpctail said:
			
		

> you act as if there's something wrong with that, but there isn't.  NIntendo is showing it can do pretty well without being all flashy, expensive and completely "up to date"



I know, look at Mariokart.  Shame on them for rereleasing a bunch of well-loved and challenging tracks that they had in older games and reusing game mechanics from the previous games.  I mean, improving the favorites of your consumer audience is *so* dumb.  It's a sad thing that Nintendo is just rehashing genre defining-titles over and over unlike companies like Capcom, Square-Enix, Rockstar, Konami, and everyone else in the industry who hasn't made a sequel.

Seriously though, I'm really happy with the DS despite the technical shortcomings that it has compared to the PSP and laptop computers.  Most of the software I've had a chance to fiddle with has been really good (and most importantly, fun), and now that developers finally know what to do with that damn touchpad it's really starting to shine as a portable.

I expect the revolution to go through an awkward infancy like the DS did, but when people know what to make of it, it's going to do decently well.  I'm glad that ninty figured out that internet connectivity is needed for the next wave of things as well.


----------



## Kougar (Jan 27, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Really...?
> Hrmm... Is all a strange language to this snow'pard, so I guess I must be "Old Generation" then...
> 
> *sits down to pluck out some loose grey hairs*



*snuggles the "Old Generation" 'pard and watches the points-of-view fly about*  :wink:


----------



## Suule (Jan 28, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I'm really happy with the DS despite the technical shortcomings that it has compared to the PSP and laptop computers.  Most of the software I've had a chance to fiddle with has been really good (and most importantly, fun), and now that developers finally know what to do with that damn touchpad it's really starting to shine as a portable.
> 
> I expect the revolution to go through an awkward infancy like the DS did, but when people know what to make of it, it's going to do decently well.  I'm glad that ninty figured out that internet connectivity is needed for the next wave of things as well.



Comparing PSP and DS I still say DS is a better poratble system techincally. Touchpad is by far the greatest idea they've thought up of, expanding the capabilities of the console onto new game genres: RTS, Adventure games, etc. etc. 
Although I must say that whole 'nintendo licensing' thing is very bad for the software - For months I'm trying to find a decent NDS SDK (like HAM for GBA), and still no luck, so now games for NDS can be done by 3-4 companies carefully selected by Nintendo. That means no private ROMs can be made with quality and speed of the compared to the ones that are released by big companies.

I'm still eagerly waiting for NDS SDK to be available so I can make some homebrew ROMs.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 28, 2006)

There is an SDK out for the DS, however it is a little tricky to acquire.  Metrowerks made the SDK and you can try to sign up over at Wario World, however I would think you would have an easier time getting it through... alternative routes.

As for emulators, I have me a nice Boycott Advance, SNES9X, and RockNES (GBA, SNES, and NES emulators respectively).  Thought about getting an N64 one (like SixtyForce or Mupen64) but I like playing games that are almost as old as me, and all the N64 emus on OS X are faulty...  On to the point though.  As awesome as emulators are, they have serious playability problems.  I just re-beat DK Country 2 for the umpteanth time, this time using an emulator instead of the real thing.  It took me 20+ attempts to beat Kaptain K Rool when I can consistently beat him in under 5 tries on a real SNES.  For all those emulator junkies, I have to say the Revolution is the way to go.  Its like an emulator without all the porn sites and "Top 100" lists when looking for ROMs.  And hopefully they will release NES, SNES, and N64 controller attachments to their crazy remote controller.


----------



## Grave (Jan 28, 2006)

cpctail said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It IS a bad thing. 

Its 2006, i dont want to have to look at crappy old games that belong in the 80's. 
I want up to date, ground breaking hardware and software and nintendo never delivers that. 
And before you come back and say something about the DS's touchpad being revolutionary or whatever, think twice because it isnt. 
PDA anyone? 
All they have done is taken that and allowed it to play n64 games, thats basially all the DS is. 
More rehased, copied hardware.
Nintendo is always lagging behind everyone else these days, beng stuck in the past the way they are and all.
It still baffles me why people seem to adore them so much, but whatever floats your boat, thats just my opinion.


----------



## Xax (Jan 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> It IS a bad thing.
> 
> Its 2006, i dont want to have to look at crappy old games that belong in the 80's.
> I want up to date, ground breaking hardware and software and nintendo never delivers that.
> ...



Except... the only "new" things in the latest set of consoles are just better graphics hardware stuff. We've had /normal controllers/ since the ages of Atari, and I don't see any other consoles with anything more, uh, innovative than a keyboard plugin, or maybe a joystick or two. We've had games on CDs since, uh, whatever that thing Jonnhy Turbo is from. A LONG TIME, okay? We've had "you're a dude who shoots other dudes" games for so long an entire genre has built up on the basic premise. We've had the contrived RPG system for so long people don't even question what your HP's real-life analouge would be.

Seriously, there's "innovation" as in "woo our explosions are slightly more realistic than before, and also the water now ripples and reflects stuff *and it only takes an extra 3ghz to render!!!*" and then there's, uh, actual innovation, which no one really seems to have.

But don't act like Nintendo is somehow /worse/ than the other companies.


----------



## yak (Jan 28, 2006)

> so I guess I must be "Old Generation" then


getting that feeling too.... soooo many console types i never heard of, so many versions.... and so many time they make go down the drain.. wish i could just load a saved game of me at the age of 14 and _never_ ask my mom to buy me _a_thing_ called Dendy....



> Infact screw emulators, just buy a Dreamcast.


a very strong sugesstion. i could have replied to it like 'screw the games, get a life and go read a book or something', but that would be very rude. in fact my observation shows that all this game console thing never really gets out of the US, or the whole Southern America for that matter. it is just not popular over here. people preffer to have as much functionality per dollar as they can find - and the PC is way in front of any game console in that context.

games are great to vent in, kicking someone's n00bie ass in Counter Strike for example, but actually addicting to them would be a very bad thing. save the money for education or something usefull. and use the time to perfect your skills and gain new abilities. 
wish i had someone telling me that back then ...

and please, do not start a flame war at what i said, it is just my personal oppinion really, which you cannot change. so it is useless in the first place


----------



## Grave (Jan 28, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> But don't act like Nintendo is somehow /worse/ than the other companies.



In that case i wish people would stop acting like they are somehow /better/ than everyone else.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 28, 2006)

Short history in video games.

1889:  Nintendo is founded in Kyoto, Japan.  They make a card game called "Hanafuda."

1940:  Sega is founded in Hawaii as Service Games.  They produce coin-op entertainment for sailors in the harbors.  

November 27, 1972:  Atari introduces PONG.  Man is transfixed by bouncing pixel.

1977:  Atari 2600 is released.  People shoot alien invaders from a green tower.
          Nintendo released the Color TV Game 6.  It has 6 different versions of tennis.  Shigeru Miramoto joins Nintendo as an art designer.

1980:  Donkey Kong is released.  It stars the carpenter archetype for Mario and becomes the top selling game with a womping 65,000 games sold.

1983:  The E.T. video game becomes the first major flop in video game history.  Atari buries unsold and returned cartridges in a New Mexico landfill.
          Nintendo Famicon is released in Japan.  Thus ends all new innovations in video game consoles for the next decade.
          Sega released the SG-1000, its first home console.  Not much else to say there.

1985:  The Famicon comes to America with a new design and a new name:  The Nintendo Entertainment System.  Lazy Americans rename it "Nes."

1990:  Sega starts marketing to older gamers with slogans like "Genesis does what Nintendon't."  Sonic the Hedgehog officially becomes Sega's mascot.

November 1992:  Sega CD announced.  Sony says "Hrm, CDs?  Thats an idea..."  Nintendo says the CD is just a fad.

1993:  Atari releases its last video game console, the Jaguar.  After absolute failure, Atari goes on to make DnD and DBZ games.

December 3rd, 1994:  Sony releases the PlayStation in Japan.  The impossible starts to happen:  Nintendo is toppled as industry leader, and Sega begins its decline.  Also, as the laser track begins to burn out in many PSXs, the "stand on its side" position for consoles is developed.

1995:  Virtual Boy introduced.  Without color, and no sense of depth, people prefer to slam their heads in a door a few times and listen to Nirvana.

November 27, 1998:  Exactly 26 years after Atari's 2600, Sega releases the Dreamcast.  First console with online play.  Last console to be produced by Sega.

November 15, 2001:  Microsoft steps into the gaming industry with the XBox.  Japanese consumers can't fit the console in their cars and the controller is so large a smaller version is developed.

November 2002:  XBox Live goes live and puts the console in the lead for online play.

Now on to why Nintendo is so cool.  Because they are the oldest gaming company in the video game industry by over 100 years.  A legacy like that builds brand loyalty like no other.  Also, Nintendo has never released a faulty system.  So far the track record for Sony is 0 for 3, Microsoft is 0 for 2, and Sega is 9 for 11 on not faulty systems for total systems.  When you buy a Nintendo, you wont get the graphically best system, nor the one with the best video games other than Zelda and Metroid.  What you get is a system that will work every time you turn it on.

Personally though, I'm a Sony guy.


----------



## Suule (Jan 28, 2006)

> November 1992: Sega CD announced. Sony says "Hrm, CDs? Thats an idea..." Nintendo says the CD is just a fad.



Actually no. Nintendo had plans for a CD drive attachment for SNES. They appointed Sony to design and produce the drive, but they parted ways at some time and the very same CD that they designed for Nintendo was used in PSX. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Jan 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Xax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other than in your overactive imagination, I don't think anyone has actually done that.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 28, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> > November 1992: Sega CD announced. Sony says "Hrm, CDs? Thats an idea..." Nintendo says the CD is just a fad.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Nintendo had plans for a CD drive attachment for SNES. They appointed Sony to design and produce the drive, but they parted ways at some time and the very same CD that they designed for Nintendo was used in PSX. Ironic, isn't it?



I was actually referring to Nintendo's decision to not have a CD as them saying "CD is just a fad."  Sorry, should have worded that better.

Also Nintendo contacted Sony and Philips about making the CD drive, not just Sony.


----------



## Grave (Jan 28, 2006)

Ape Shall Never Kill Ape said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, just read the other posts and you will find that they actually have. And quit with the attitude already.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> I want up to date, ground breaking hardware and software and nintendo never delivers that.



They've released a new console every five years or so since the early 80's, and defined many genres.  Despite sticking Mario in every other game they make (see Oznor's post about brand loyalty), they do try a lot of new things, and do them well.  Just about every single 3D platformer I've seen has copied something in Mario64.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> And before you come back and say something about the DS's touchpad being revolutionary or whatever, think twice because it isnt.
> PDA anyone?



Well, yeah.  Analouge controls, tactile feedback (rumble), more than two people playing a game at once, games you can take with you, and several other things are not brand new ideas.  They were just the ones to introduce them into the console market and be successful.  The touchscreen on the DS isn't a new idea, but it's new to the videogame market.

Even the controller on the Revolution isn't a new idea.  They are just going to make it work right this time around.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> All they have done is taken that and allowed it to play n64 games, thats basially all the DS is.



They've brought back Mario64.  I think that was the only port.  The rest of the games are new for the system.  A lot of them (pretty much everything released in the first year or so) were pretty awful I'll admit, but the titles coming out now are really using the hardware in a spectacular way.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> More rehased, copied hardware.
> Nintendo is always lagging behind everyone else these days, beng stuck in the past the way they are and all.
> It still baffles me why people seem to adore them so much, but whatever floats your boat, thats just my opinion.



Well, more or less.  It's a matter on what you like in a game.  Nintendo does bring a lot of interesting and new ideas to the market, but they aren't the sort of things that really tickle your fancy.  I mean, it's all about the games.  You play what you think is fun.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 28, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> Also Nintendo contacted Sony and Philips about making the CD drive, not just Sony.



Ugh.  Yeah, what was that awful piece of crap that Phillips released?  The 3D0, right?

It's crazy, I found one of those recently.  Thankfully it didn't work.


----------



## Suule (Jan 28, 2006)

Ah yes! 3DO! Actually... it had a better version of Wing Commander 3 than PC! 

But the console itself... crap.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 28, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Although I must say that whole 'nintendo licensing' thing is very bad for the software - For months I'm trying to find a decent NDS SDK (like HAM for GBA), and still no luck, so now games for NDS can be done by 3-4 companies carefully selected by Nintendo. That means no private ROMs can be made with quality and speed of the compared to the ones that are released by big companies.
> 
> I'm still eagerly waiting for NDS SDK to be available so I can make some homebrew ROMs.



Yeah, it's the other edge of the sword.  Nintendo is really good at making games for their hardware and they cultivate a few companies, like they did with Rare and are currently doing with Retro, to make games for only them.

This teamed with Nintendo's control over the games released on their consoles (do you think that Square really wanted a make a game that you need GBA's to play?) and costs they inflict upon developers working under them does make other companies like Sony and Microsoft much more attractive to 3rd party groups.  Not to mention the ratio of Gamecubes to other consoles.

Despite the apparent insanity that opperates in headquarters, I still like the company.


----------



## Suule (Jan 28, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's the other edge of the sword.  Nintendo is really good at making games for their hardware and they cultivate a few companies, like they did with Rare and are currently doing with Retro, to make games for only them.
> 
> This teamed with Nintendo's control over the games released on their consoles (do you think that Square really wanted a make a game that you need GBA's to play?) and costs they inflict upon developers working under them does make other companies like Sony and Microsoft much more attractive to 3rd party groups.  Not to mention the ratio of Gamecubes to other consoles.
> 
> Despite the apparent insanity that opperates in headquarters, I still like the company.



Well that's the problem. XBox will ALWAYS be to me a 'consoled PC' - so I'm never gonna bother with programming for that system. Sony's PSP... I'd touch that... but I preffer carts overs disks. Easier to program them. 

The release of HAM on GBA opened doors to making 3rd party software for GBA. Until someone does a 3rd party reverse-engineered SDK for NDS... I see no future for 3rd party-gaming on NDS.

Yet another is the content restrictions in Nintendo games... but that's another story...


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 28, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Yet another is the content restrictions in Nintendo games... but that's another story...



Right, but they've been getting a lot better about that as of late.  I mean, take a look at stuff that capcom has been giving nintendo (Killer 7, RE4).  It's a long way from the days of 'sweat' in Mortal Kombat on the SNES.


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Jan 28, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> lol, just read the other posts and you will find that they actually have. And quit with the attitude already.



I mean, I guess in the sense that they like Nintendo, but you say the same thing about Sony.  I thought you said you didn't like double standards.
I think a big part of the difference is that most of the people defending nintendo are able to admit that each system has both high and low points, where you seem to be latched onto the idea that Sony can do no wrong and Nintendo can do no right.  You mess yourself harping on your enemy company over something that the company you like does.  Where most people merely have one system that they prefer, you're absolutely rabid over sony to the point where it's creepy.  

Where a normal person would be able to say "Oh man, Sony is cool, I love Silent Hill, I just wish they would make thier hardware cheaper and a little more durable.  My friend went through like two PS2s and the 3rd one is already having trouble with Sony's blue discs, it's rediculous." or "The gamecube is fun, but the controller feels a little akward, especially with the wierd placement of the Z button.  Also adding sexual tension to a Starfox game pretty much made me want to cut my dick off for real this time.";  you get so nutty about your alignment with Sony that the idea of someone liking the revolution's controller or enjoying a game on the DS.

Why?

Why do you care?

You aren't a Sony shareholder, if you were you would be concerned with every little mistake that might lose them money rather than convincing yourself that they're perfect all the time.

It isn't as though Sony or Nintendo actually care about you, they're just companies.  Thier whole purpose is to produce products and recive money.  Why defend them?  Why hate them?  What does it matter?  If you or I died, it woudn't make a difference to anyone in Sony, or in Nintendo.  You have nothing to gain by what you're doing.  Why do you care?

I just don't get it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 28, 2006)

Kougar said:
			
		

> *snuggles the "Old Generation" 'pard and watches the points-of-view fly about*  :wink:


*is a snuggled snowmeow* (thx, qgr)

Yeah, points-of-view both on- & off-topic... 

_*thinks that "history of gaming" post could possibly do with more stuffs in the earlier years, especially for the non-mass-public releases*._ thx, Oznor.


----------



## Grave (Jan 28, 2006)

Ape Shall Never Kill Ape said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez. Im not "doing" ANYTHING!

Have i said AT ONE POINT that i ONLY like Sony? Huh?

FYI, I use my PC for ALOT of my gaming. I dont currently own a PS2 because i moved countries and it wouldnt work where i was moving to. (different formats and electrical currents)
I used to own a PS2 however, one from launch and i had NO PROBLEMS at all playing games on it till i sold it just a year or two ago. So i dont know where you get this idea from that Sony's products dont work, cos ive never had problems with them (even back in the ps1 days).

It was tempremental with dvd playback sometimes though, but thats all.

My gaming life started out with an Atari back in the late 80's, then a Sega Game Gear, then a Sega Genesis, then a Nintendo Gameboy, then PS1, then PS2, PC, GBA (which i have long since sold, thankfully) PSP, and Dreamcast. In THAT order. Yes i know i am late on the DC bandwagon but i have always wanted one since they came out but never got one because of the PS2 and Sega's misfortune.

I primarily use my Dreamcast for gaming these days. Until i can afford to get a PS2 again or whenever the PS3 is launched. Yes, the latter two are Sony products and i choose to buy them because i dont like the X-box as it is nothing more but a glorified (and now obselete) gaming pc, and the GC is..well...its a GC. 
I dont want a 360 either because i dont see what all the fuss is about with it.

So, as you can see i am not a pant-wetting fanboy for Sony as you can see. So stop accusing me of being so, and accept the fact that i JUST DONT LIKE NINTENDO!

Sheesh...


----------



## cpctail (Jan 29, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Ape Shall Never Kill Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you do tend to over do it like..a lot here o.o.  We all know you have this thing against nintendo just because they don't follow the others and decide to do their own thing.   Honestly though, you should really tone down on the constant bashing of Nintendo.  

Me personally, I enjoy things from Sony aswell.  But at the same time I think their PSP is a POS.  Sony isn't the gods of gaming really.  Also, though you say there was nothing wrong with your ps2, be that as it may, it was recorded that many MANY ps2's will screw up after some time.  (not reading the disks and whatnot).  SO even though you deny it, Sony isn't a fully honest company.  

Ape Shall Never Kill Ape mentioned that all you've done is gloat about sony, ignoring the bad parts that do and just speak as if Nintendo is the worse out of them all, ( which is wrong, Microsoft is  [j/k that's my opinion]) pretty much saying that there's no good to nintendo.  Which hey,  yes that's your opinion, but overly bashing it like you've been doing is irritating and offensive maybe to those who think different.  

I mean it's good to have an opinion, and even though I dont' totally agree with you on the matter, it good to discuss our views.  But bashing and such constantly everytime Nintendo is mentioned sorta makes you seem more childish. =/


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 29, 2006)

But seriously, it's like calling me a moron for using aquafresh instead of colgate.[/img]


----------



## cpctail (Jan 29, 2006)

Lmao  :lol:


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 29, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _*thinks that "history of gaming" post could possibly do with more stuffs in the earlier years, especially for the non-mass-public releases*._ thx, Oznor.



I was trying to keep it brief, I had been tempted to put in first releases for gaming companies, but decided to keep it console related only.  And I just know too much gaming history. :roll:  Also what exactly do you mean by "non-mass-public" releases?  I'm not sure I follow you there...


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

cpctail said:
			
		

> Well, you do tend to over do it like..a lot here o.o.  We all know you have this thing against nintendo just because they don't follow the others and decide to do their own thing.   Honestly though, you should really tone down on the constant bashing of Nintendo.
> 
> Me personally, I enjoy things from Sony aswell.  But at the same time I think their PSP is a POS.  Sony isn't the gods of gaming really.  Also, though you say there was nothing wrong with your ps2, be that as it may, it was recorded that many MANY ps2's will screw up after some time.  (not reading the disks and whatnot).  SO even though you deny it, Sony isn't a fully honest company.
> 
> ...



Hey, im just honest. Blatantly honest infact. If you cant take honesty then get outta the kitchen is all i can say.
I havnt been going around in this thread and just going " oh nintendo suckxxors so much" like an idiot. I have specified MY reasons for hating them in an honest and clean cut (and informative) manner . So like i said if you cant take that type of honesty then thats not my problem, ya know?

And i never claimed that Sony is a totally honest company, as that would just be foolish. NO company on this earth is totally honest, they are all just evil cooperations out to suck everyone dry of every last penny. Some just HAPPEN to make better hardware and produce better software than others..(ahem)

I hate Nintendo AND Microsoft but there is just something about Nintendo that really irritates the hell out of me. And thus i express that irritation in my opinions about the company and the crap* that they produce.

I dont see a reason why i should go around and dampen my opinions and lick peoples asses in the process just because people cant deal with honesty in this day and age.

*An example of my honesty. It is not ment as a personal attack against ANYONE on this thread who likes Nintendo or not. It isnt my place to dictate what people should and shouldnt like, however i WILL express my full honest opinion about something but that is all it is, an OPINION, so take it as one and stop taking every word i say as some personal goddamn attack!


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> But seriously, it's like calling me a moron for using aquafresh instead of colgate.[/img]



COLGATE RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11ONEONE!!11


----------



## Suule (Jan 29, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Right, but they've been getting a lot better about that as of late.  I mean, take a look at stuff that capcom has been giving nintendo (Killer 7, RE4).  It's a long way from the days of 'sweat' in Mortal Kombat on the SNES.



Yes I agree. I think the first 'mature' game was Conker's for N64. That sort of broke the 'Family-friendly' image of Nintendo. 

And yes... sweat in MK... wasn't there also sweat in Wolfenstein 3D for SNES?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 29, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> And i never claimed that Sony is a totally honest company, as that would just be foolish. NO company on this earth is totally honest, they are all just evil cooperations out to suck everyone dry of every last penny. Some just HAPPEN to make better hardware and produce better software than others..(ahem)




_*is wondering whether there could possibly be a middle ground in there somewhere*_

Thanks, Grave! ^^


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me?  :?:


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> The Red Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Conker, then Goldeneye, and if i remember correctly from something that someone i know who knows alot about Nintendo said that parents complained about the mature subject matter Nintendo was exposing to their children so they went back to making kiddie games.

And you cant really count RE4 or Killer7 as breaking the kiddie image that Nintendo has, since both games are or have been ported to every other system. As far as i know there no longer any exclusive adult or mature rated games for any current Nintendo system, thus keeping their family friendly image intact.

Maybe thats why i dont like them, i like good mature grown up stuff as ive grown older (more jaded ) and stuff that moves on with the times, instead of constant rehashed Zelda and Mario games.

I want Sega back...


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 29, 2006)

If you really want to see Nintendo's "kiddie image" being broken, look at their ads for the DS.  Three words: "Touching is good."  If those disturbingly perverted, and sometimes pedophilic ads don't at least damage their kiddie image, what does?

And how can you not count RE4 and Killer 7?  The fact that Nintendo allowed them to be put on their system is what is important in this context.  A game doesn't have to be for one console only to add to the more mature themed list of games available for a console.

But I want to know why Nintendo needs to do anything remove their kiddie image?  There is a vast number of non-violent and/or non-bloody games that are fun to play.  Katamari Damacy, Animal Crossing, The Sims, Spyro, Sonic, et cetera.  The problem is that most of the good non-violent/non-bloody games are not for Nintendo systems.


----------



## Suule (Jan 29, 2006)

> If you really want to see Nintendo's "kiddie image" being broken, look at their ads for the DS. Three words: "Touching is good." If those disturbingly perverted, and sometimes pedophilic ads don't at least damage their kiddie image, what does?



http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=116


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> > If you really want to see Nintendo's "kiddie image" being broken, look at their ads for the DS. Three words: "Touching is good." If those disturbingly perverted, and sometimes pedophilic ads don't at least damage their kiddie image, what does?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=116



lol, i LOVE that strip! So damn true as well!


----------



## Grave (Jan 29, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> If you really want to see Nintendo's "kiddie image" being broken, look at their ads for the DS.  Three words: "Touching is good."  If those disturbingly perverted, and sometimes pedophilic ads don't at least damage their kiddie image, what does?
> 
> And how can you not count RE4 and Killer 7?  The fact that Nintendo allowed them to be put on their system is what is important in this context.  A game doesn't have to be for one console only to add to the more mature themed list of games available for a console.
> 
> But I want to know why Nintendo needs to do anything remove their kiddie image?  There is a vast number of non-violent and/or non-bloody games that are fun to play.  Katamari Damacy, Animal Crossing, The Sims, Spyro, Sonic, et cetera.  The problem is that most of the good non-violent/non-bloody games are not for Nintendo systems.




They dont have to do anything to remove their kiddie image. Doesnt mean i cant hate them because of it and the fact that i think they are stuck in the past. Again, these are all just opinionzzzzzz


----------



## Bishiebunny (Jan 29, 2006)

I tend to go where the games are, particularly my genre of choice, the narrative RPG (not to be confused with the MMORPG, though I have fun with those as well). I haven't had the twitch reflexes to PWNt anyone in years and I get frustrated with arbitrary "twinkly, floating thingy" gathering (not counting Psychonauts, whose engaging story, art design and humour transcends genre). 

This started with my first Japanese RPG, "Dragon Warrior" for the NES, found new life on the Genesis with "Phantasy Star 2" and celebrated a golden age of enlightment with "Lunar" on the Sega CD. Yes, yes, I'm old... I once used my brand new Atari 2600 to strengthen my claims that Santa Clause was in fact, a true entity, in a philosophical debate, the likes of which the playground had never seen.

At any rate, lately, this genre still seems to have a place on the Sony systems. Shadow Hearts Covenant, the Persona series (Digital Devil Saga), Dark Cloud 2, and a recent favorite (if only for the nostaliga and Underpants Dance alone) Dragon Quest 8, have all more or less made the desicion for me. A shame I miss out on the few really fun Xbox games, (KoToR, Fable before it rapes you at the end, and Oblivion), but over all, there are just more games I enjoy playing coming out on Sony systems. 

Of course, I also keep my Nintendo DS close at hand since it gives one access to quite a few old school RPG classics and... *cough* I like to touch things *cough*.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 30, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Yes I agree. I think the first 'mature' game was Conker's for N64. That sort of broke the 'Family-friendly' image of Nintendo.
> 
> And yes... sweat in MK... wasn't there also sweat in Wolfenstein 3D for SNES?



Hmm... I can't recall.  No, wait, there were a few more, like Duke Nukem 3D and Doom 64.  Conker's was the only really memorable one.  Despite my ninty fanboyism, I'll be on the first to admit that the N64 was probably the worst console nintendo has ever produced.  If it wasn't for Rare's excellent software, I'd say that nintendo (despite it's incredible ability to seemingly pull money out of its ass) would be in poor shape right now.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 30, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Yes, Conker, then Goldeneye, and if i remember correctly from something that someone i know who knows alot about Nintendo said that parents complained about the mature subject matter Nintendo was exposing to their children so they went back to making kiddie games.



Goldeneye was only rated teen.  I think that 'teen' is a pretty terrible rating range, as way too much fits into it, but that's another topic.  There were several 'M' rated games released on the N64 but as I said in another reply, the N64 had a handful of memorable games at best.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> And you cant really count RE4 or Killer7 as breaking the kiddie image that Nintendo has, since both games are or have been ported to every other system. As far as i know there no longer any exclusive adult or mature rated games for any current Nintendo system, thus keeping their family friendly image intact.



Both Killer 7 and RE4 were originally supposed to be on the Gamecube only.  Capcom and Nintendo cut a deal for a handful of exclusive titles, but the sales of RE4 weren't high enough (there are far, far less 'cubes in circulation then PS2's), so they released the two of them on the PS2.  The creator of the RE series was very against this, as he was worried that the PS2's relatively older hardware couldn't handle it.  Capcom has good code monkeys however, and they came through.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> Maybe thats why i dont like them, i like good mature grown up stuff as ive grown older (more jaded ) and stuff that moves on with the times, instead of constant rehashed Zelda and Mario games.



Well, it's about what you like to see in a game.  I'll admit that I've got a rather wide nostalgic streak towards certain things, and I like the level of quality that Nintendo puts into their titles.  As I said earlier, it's on par with the flavor of toothpaste you prefer.



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> I want Sega back...



That's more or less why I'm happy that Nintendo continues to produce their own hardware.  I really don't think that they could do what they do without controlling it all.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 30, 2006)

_A bunch of stuff about nintendo being 'kiddy'_

The main reason why they have this image is not because of what they currently produce on their console, but it's something that kinda stuck with them from the previous runs of publishing.  If you look at the titles being released on the 'cube now, the proportion of 'M' rated games to everything else is comperable to other consoles.  They just have a 'bad' rep from how they were in 90's.  Both the PS2 and the Xbox have a ton of games for the younger set (they have such a huge market share -- it'd be retarded not to), but they are mostly ignored because the best titles for their consoles are the more adult games.  Nintendo's best stuff tends to be aimed at a general audience.

Nintendo's main issue in this department isn't that they don't have the 20th Medal of Honor game like everyone else.  It's that they don't have Halo or GTA.  They're known for Mario.[/i]


----------



## TORA (Jan 30, 2006)

All my old systems work except for my Super Nintendo (can't play games that save).


----------



## Grave (Jan 30, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Both Killer 7 and RE4 were originally supposed to be on the Gamecube only.  Capcom and Nintendo cut a deal for a handful of exclusive titles, but the sales of RE4 weren't high enough (there are far, far less 'cubes in circulation then PS2's), so they released the two of them on the PS2.  The creator of the RE series was very against this, as he was worried that the PS2's relatively older hardware couldn't handle it.  Capcom has good code monkeys however, and they came through.



Actually, the GC isnt more powerful than the PS2 or vice-versa. Its a commen mistake to think that the GC is more powerful.
It isnt.
They are if anything about the same. Just one is easier to program for than the other. I.E. the GC is easier for the lazy developers of today to program for. The PS2 is a little more complicated and lazy ass developers that take up most of the gaming industry these days cant be bothered to put in a little extra coding labour in order to make their PS2 titles look the same as the GC's.
So the PS2 is more than capable of doing anything that the GC may be able to do, it all boils down to lazy coders and developers trying to get everything out in a rush in order to please their publishers.

This statement differs from any of my others as i am stating facts and not an opinion. It is just commenly known (at least i thought so) that the PS2 is harder to develop for.


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Jan 30, 2006)

Eh, the only system I'm really interested in is the Rev. but I probably won't buy it tell it's below a hundred dollars. I might buy one of the other systems once they're cheaper.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the Revolution and the PS3.  I completely don't see the 360, being something at all worthwhile.  A friend of mine has a computer that already schools the 360 as far as graphics seem to be concerned.   I'll be getting a PS3 because I like the titles that Sony usually has.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 30, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has a computer that already schools the 360 as far as graphics seem to be concerned.



You can't judge the early games on a new console.  Many of the 360 games where simply games that could have come out on the XBox but Microsoft wanted a larger launch library so they held onto games until the 360 was ready for its premature launch.  A better reason I would not recommend people get a 360 is that it is incredibly faulty.  Over 40% were recalled within a week of the launch.  Microsoft shouldn't have tried to one-up Sony by releasing a console that wasn't ready for it.

On the flip side of that:  Sony holds onto their devices for far too long >.<  I would really love to have a PS3 sitting in my room right now.  Fact o' the matter is, Sony wants to work out every little kink in their console before consumers see it.  But according to their track record, the console should have problems reading discs after about 3 to 4 years of use.  And with the current market trend for new consoles being released, that will be just in time for the next generation.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 30, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> On the flip side of that:  Sony holds onto their devices for far too long >.<  I would really love to have a PS3 sitting in my room right now.  Fact o' the matter is, Sony wants to work out every little kink in their console before consumers see it.  But according to their track record, the console should have problems reading discs after about 3 to 4 years of use.  And with the current market trend for new consoles being released, that will be just in time for the next generation.



Actually, I'm really happy that Sony is doing that.  The PS2 and the PSP were released too early.  I know a lot of people who bought PS2s right when they came out had a lot of troubles with them, and we all know the horror stories of the sticky square button and the randomly ejecting UMD's that occured in Japan.

It's good to see that they aren't in a rush to get stuff out, but rather to put out excellent, high-quality hardware like the rest of their products.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 30, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Actually, the GC isnt more powerful than the PS2 or vice-versa. Its a commen mistake to think that the GC is more powerful.



Hardware specs on the PS2: http://www.answerbag.com/q_view.php/1254

Hardware specs on the gamecube: http://www.nintendo.com/techspecgcn

It's not much of a difference really, but it's still there.

I think that's part of the reason why Sony is spending the time developing the PS3 like they are.  The 360 was released earlier than the other two consoles will be this time around, so in four years or so they'll be the ones with a slightly less powerful machine.

However as Sony has proved, it probably won't make much of a difference with the market share that Microsoft has.  Most people don't ditch a console because their version of a 'shotgun' game (a game released in a large spread on all consoles) doesn't quite have the extra little sparkle that the others do.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 31, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> It's good to see that they aren't in a rush to get stuff out, but rather to put out excellent, high-quality hardware like the rest of their products.



I agree with you there.  I'm just impatient >.>


----------



## Bishiebunny (Jan 31, 2006)

They can take their time as far as I'm concerned. I'd like to see as close to a non-buggy launch as possible. I'd like to see a solid collection of launch titles that span the various gaming genres. And most importantly, I'd like a few months to save up some cash


----------



## cpctail (Jan 31, 2006)

Ya know.  I think this go round I'm going to wait maybe a few months or so before I buy any of the newer systems.  I wanna wait until companies get a feel for the systems and when there's actually a selection beyond the launch titles.  Cause from my personal experence, launch titles half of the time, suck.


----------



## Grave (Jan 31, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm really happy that Sony is doing that.  The PS2 and the PSP were released too early.  I know a lot of people who bought PS2s right when they came out had a lot of troubles with them, and we all know the horror stories of the sticky square button and the randomly ejecting UMD's that occured in Japan.
> 
> It's good to see that they aren't in a rush to get stuff out, but rather to put out excellent, high-quality hardware like the rest of their products.



Yes i am glad that Sony is being wise and holding on till mid year to launch the PS3 as well (or whenever they said it might be out by, i think spring?). However i have NEVER Had a problem with a sony product to date.

Also, the ejecting UMD disc that apparently flew out of the PSP was a joke. 

Its never happened to me and niether has the sticky square button thing, or dead pixels on the screen for that matter. And i got my PSP right after launch as i got the pack that came with the Spiderman 2 UMD.


----------



## Grave (Jan 31, 2006)

The Red Alchemist said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



System specs mean nothing to me, i dont understand that sort of language. But it is true, and obvious in many cases that the PS2 is just as capable as the GC if the developers are wlling to put in the little extra work it takes to develop a great looking ps2 game.

Like i said most developers today are just too lazy to bother.


----------



## TORA (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree with whoever said not to judge game systems by their first games... you know the old saying about judging a book by its cover... Same rule applies here. ROWR.


----------



## Captain Oz (Jan 31, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Also, the ejecting UMD disc that apparently flew out of the PSP was a joke.  Its never happened to me and niether has the sticky square button thing, or dead pixels on the screen for that matter. And i got my PSP right after launch as i got the pack that came with the Spiderman 2 UMD.



Have you tried twisting the PSP?  That is how you make them eject.  And I know it works because I was target shooting with a PSP using the Spiderman 2 UMD as ammo.

The sticky square button though I've never seen or experienced myself.  Anyone have first hand experience with this?


----------



## cpctail (Jan 31, 2006)

I know the Launching of the disk and the dead pixel problems are very true.  My brother works at a Gamestop, and people bring them in all the time >.>.   The sticky button, I heard was one of th eproblems, but never experienced.  I've played with a PSP and the button seemed ok.  Holding that thing though, I felt like I was going to break.


----------



## Grave (Jan 31, 2006)

Oznor said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm...no i dont generally try twisting very expensive gaming equipment. I still find it hard to beleive that this is true, im gonna need visual proof that ISNT a setup (like everything i have seen thus far) to beleive this claim.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 31, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Also, the ejecting UMD disc that apparently flew out of the PSP was a joke.
> 
> Its never happened to me and niether has the sticky square button thing, or dead pixels on the screen for that matter. And i got my PSP right after launch as i got the pack that came with the Spiderman 2 UMD.



The japanese PSPs had issues with it, but they fixed the issue before the lauch in other areas.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 2, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Yes i am glad that Sony is being wise and holding on till mid year to launch the PS3 as well (or whenever they said it might be out by, i think spring?). However i have NEVER Had a problem with a sony product to date.



I've never had a problem either,  I guess we are just lucky.  I did have to replace my PS2 but that was because my brother fried the controller port 1, by catching the controller cord on an electric space heater.  The thing still worked, but the port was down for the count. ^-^


----------



## ozzyroo89 (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant wait to get a 360 so i can play halo 3


----------

